# First Overnight Camping trip - what do I need?



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be going on overnight trips this summer and I want to get ready for all the things that I will need. I will have a trailer and truck - I'm looking at portable electric fence - any suggestions? What else do I need? I realize this is a very basic question. I just got back into horses a year ago and am a little rusty.

Any ideas/suggestions - I'm all ears.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Food
Water
Hay
halter
Lead rope
grooming kit
tool kit
bedroll
charger/power source for if makeshift pen is electric
flashlight/lantern
cooking utensils
wood, where you camp may not allow anything but collection from deadfalls etc
fire ring (I carry one because to me it's easier than making a fire pit)


Now I know there are things I have forgotten, but it's a start. Seriously though for a simple overnighter I carry a cooler, blanket,tool kit and the firering with enough wood to cook a meal. That's about it LOL. My old horse used to hobble well so I had no need for portable fencing.

This might go much better in the trail riding section though.  Have fun


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Bugspay for you and your horse
Sunscreen
Saddle bags if you're going to be doing long rides
First aid kit


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Won't repeat all the other items already covered. They are all valid.

There are options beyond fencing the horse while camping (not that there's anything wrong with fencing if it's convenient and available). e.g. hobbling (already mentioned), high line, etc.... Some day you might end up camping on a ride and fencing might not be an option (which has almost always been my case )

If your horse isn't an experienced camper take some time to do some "camping" at home. Might be good practice for you too. I start my new horses out by camping with them in an unused pasture (a luxury I know ). Let's them get use to being high lined or hobbled and a different feeding routine. Then I break camp in the morning (pack and load it in my case) and go riding for the day. Return and set up camp again in a different section of pasture later in the day. For me it makes for some fun weekends without leaving home area and does wonders for training the horses to camp in a safe situation in case they have a problem dealing with the new experience of hobbling or high lining.

Since you're obviously taking a vehicle for this camping I won't bother with the "lighten the load" information for feed and gear.

Enjoy. Horse camping can be great fun.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

electrolites for you and your horse!
knife
extra rope


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

We high line tie and my horse does great with it but I'm paranoid so I take a couple precautions. I had dog tags made with my horses name and my cell phone number, one for her halter and one for her bridle. That way if I get bucked off on the trail and she gets away or she gets out of the high line tie she has identification on her.

Second, I buy glow sticks and tape a couple to her halter at night. That way, I can just glance out of my tent and see that there are the correct number of glow sticks still present. 

Like I said, i like to take some precautions... it lets me sleep better at night =)

Oh and have fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A luxury travel trailer.


----------



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for all your responses. I'm buying a trailer in couple of weeks (already picked out) and it has rubber mats, do I need sawdust to put down or what are the pros and cons of having sawdust down?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*smacks forehead* How could I have forgotten to list the first aid kit and a knife??


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Horse lover77 said:


> I will be going on overnight trips this summer and I want to get ready for all the things that I will need. I will have a trailer and truck - I'm looking at portable electric fence - any suggestions? What else do I need? I realize this is a very basic question. I just got back into horses a year ago and am a little rusty.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions - I'm all ears.


I am an avid camper (both tent and camper), so I have one HUGE question.

1 - Tent, camper, bunkhouse, on the open ground (ick) in your car. Where are you planning on sleeping?

That will determine a LOT. Are you traveling with a group or organization? They may have a list of what you need. Some will provide the common needs.

If you are tent camping, you need the tent, 
cot/air matress something (the ground is hard)
Hammer with the nail puller endy. 
Extra tent stakes
Tarps (all tents leak. Repeat everytime you think you won't need tarps)
cooking utensils (pots, pans, pot holders, basically, take your kitchen.) If you are camping where there is electricity - PACK THE APPLIANCES. I would take my favorite electric skillet tent camping, which served as a griddle. It is an all purpose appliance and small. COFFEE POT. 
Don't forget the extension cords.
Garden Hose
bug spray
wet wipes
toliet paper
fire starter starters
propane match sticks.
propane and my portable bbq grill.
Cooler
dish soap
toweling (body and dish)
first aid kit
sunscreen
after sun or aloe (you will burn)
calomine lotion (for bug bites)
a good sheathed knife or a heavy duty pocket knife.
Camera

Look at all your stuff. If it has a bolt or screw, take the appropriate tools.

get the point. if you can pack it - take it. I bought some nice bins with lids and kept my camping stuff organized in them when I was a tent camper. they stack nicely and are waterproof.

I tent camped by myself anywhere from 1 to 7 nights. I like comfort and I hate being caught off guard. So, I don't mind carrying stuff for comfort and to be prepared for when Murphy visits.

Now I have a 26 foot travel trailer. It is a second house on wheels. Immense comfort where ever I go and I don't have to unpack anything.

For your horse:

Obviously, grooming tools. If you blanket or use a cooler, bring that too. 
equine bug spray
first aid kit (you can share one with your horse, but have equine approved products included) 

COGGINS. Where I ride, I must show a negative coggins. 

BEFORE you travel, look up the nearest large animal vet and document the phone number. Last thing you want in an emergency is to have to find a phone number. Check that you will even have cell service if you are going somewhere new. Same with Farrier. Just in case.

Saddle/Tack repair kit or spare tack.

Hay/grain and appropriate buckets your horse needs to stay fed and watered.

toweling for your horse.

Your horse should have minimal needs. If your trailer has a nice area for storage, considering buying two of the grooming tools and buckets/bags. (Bins work nicely here also) You can leave them permanently in the trailer for when you travel. It makes it easier to get up and go and you are less likely to forget something.

Report back more details of what you are expecting to do!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Forgot a few things.

Camp chairs. Get a comfy one. After being in the saddle all day you don't want one that cuts into the back of your thighs or hurts your lower back.

A lot of what you bring should be determined by whether you will have a "base" camp or will camp/ride/camp/ride. From your post, I am assuming it will be more of a base camp situation.

With that in mind, if it fits in the truck/trailer, take it. Especially the first couple of trips. If you find you got along without something, leave it home. That's the beauty of the bins.

Use Word or Excel if you have them to create a checklist of your camping gear if you have to take stuff from your home or barn. This way you remember what to grab as you are packing. (If you have an iPhone or iPad there are some great apps for that).

A lot of what you pack will be dependent on the location, amenities (rustic or modern campsites) duration of trip, and what you expect to do and how you will spend your time. The whole idea of "it's camping, I'll just eat peanut butter" is for the birds. 

Camping does not mean eating cold food on a napkin. It can, but it doesn't have to. I have made great roasts while camping (using a cast iron kettle and fire pit). Don't forget to think about what you will do once your horse is up for the night and it is only 6pm. There is still a whole lot of daylight. Book? Portable DVD player? Crossword puzzles. Fire and glass of wine?

Enjoy your time off your horse as much as you do on your horse. 

Hey, where are you located? This sounds like FUN! hahahaa


----------

